# Outdoor Screened-In Rooms



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm looking at adding a Patty O Room or Add a Room type of enclosure on my 2007 21rs. Anybody have an opinion on which works best? Any modifications that make for a better installation? Your thoughts are appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

We had one with our pop up camper and I wouldn't use for a weekend trip as for me, it was too much of a hassle to put up and take down. Cut into my drinking time.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

venatic said:


> We had one with our pop up camper and I wouldn't use for a weekend trip as for me, it was too much of a hassle to put up and take down. Cut into my drinking time.


 Ditto...except for the drinking part. Long trip it was nice, but way too much work for two or three days.


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Acadia Hiker said:


> We had one with our pop up camper and I wouldn't use for a weekend trip as for me, it was too much of a hassle to put up and take down. Cut into my drinking time.


 Ditto...except for the drinking part. Long trip it was nice, but way too much work for two or three days.
[/quote]


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the response guys. I guess most of my trips are on the shorter side, might have to think of spending the money on a different area of the camper? Would be nice for those buggy nights though!


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Thank you for the response guys. I guess most of my trips are on the shorter side, might have to think of spending the money on a different area of the camper? Would be nice for those buggy nights though!


Just following up on this. I did end up purchasing the Patty O Room and I must say we really like it. Really creates a nice extra space for the 21RS. Not too bad to put up and take down after a few times.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fritz said:


> Thank you for the response guys. I guess most of my trips are on the shorter side, might have to think of spending the money on a different area of the camper? Would be nice for those buggy nights though!


Just following up on this. I did end up purchasing the Patty O Room and I must say we really like it. Really creates a nice extra space for the 21RS. Not too bad to put up and take down after a few times.
[/quote]

We have had them on all four campers we have owned. This is my current one by Care-Free of Colorado:


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

If you're worried about the mosquitoes, get yourself a Thermacell. Best investment you can make.


----------

